# Wood patterns for Router



## bearslayer20 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm interested in making wooden signs with different wood patterns, such as bears, deer, religious art, ect carved into the wood with my router. Any suggestions of where I can find different patterns or ways to learn how to do this?:jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may want to check out the link below for some great pattern and pictures that you can use,don't forget what you see on your screen you can print out 

Judy Gale Roberts Intarsia


==========


bearslayer20 said:


> I'm interested in making wooden signs with different wood patterns, such as bears, deer, religious art, ect carved into the wood with my router. Any suggestions of where I can find different patterns or ways to learn how to do this?:jester:


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

When you pick a pattern, don't forget that you won't be able to create any of the details that are smaller than your router bit. Keep the designs relatively simple and you should have good success. Children's coloring books are a possible source of simple designs. The Judy Gayl Roberts books are great for scroll sawing, but have too much fine detail to be able to use for this purpose.

CharleyL


----------



## bearslayer20 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you for the information. Can I use these patterns to make signs with a router? Thank you. Megan


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Megan, there are a wide range of techniques with sign making, etc. Some are simple outlines of the animals, often painted black like a silhouette. One method is to use a pattern or image to trace onto a piece of wood or MDF, and then cut that with a scroll saw to create a template that can then be used with a router and guide bushing.

Intarsia, marquetry, etc. can use a router with a template and guide bushing to cut out elements of the image for subsequent inlay. These forms use contrasting color, grain and figure to create the image.

It might help if you were more specific about your objectives.


----------



## cjbaltes (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Welcome.....*



cjbaltes said:


> Thank you.



Hi Jeff, welcome to the forum.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Welcome aboard.

Well, if I were looking for patterns to use, I'd draw my own. But if you want patterns already done, I'd do a google search for royalty-free clipart. A lot of the work out there is copyrighted, and while I don't mind occassionally copying one or two for myself, or as a gift, I do not use copyrighted patterns or designs on anything I ultimately plan on selling.


----------



## cjbaltes (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## cjbaltes (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## cjbaltes (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you very much, this was very helpful.


----------



## doug12 (Feb 8, 2013)

put Coloring Pages in your Google Search bar


----------

